# Goat vomiting?



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a pregnant goat (from the other topic in kidding section) last night she was acting weird licking her sides alot laying down and holding her neck out straight and her left side looked stuck out more than usual... so I thought it was bloat gave her some baking soda and probios and massaged her side. Today everything seemed fine she ate her grain and the hay like normal is pooping and peeing like normal but while I was out there just now she vomited up green stuff (im guessing that is the cud?) what could be causing this everything else seems normal today.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like she got into something toxic. I would give her some activated charcoal


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

When a goat is choking it can appear to be vomiting. However, if she is truly vomiting, which goats do not do, she has been poisoned in some way. Is she chewing the green stuff or is it coming out and on the ground? If she is truly vomiting you need to get some Charcoal powder or bricks crushed down her to suck out the poison. Then you need to give her a laxitive or something to get her to pass this. Before doing so I need to be sure you know what true vomiting is though. Cud is chewed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the goat is vomiting then you will know it == it gets everywhere. been there to many times


----------



## loveallanimals (Mar 16, 2010)

Well it wasnt alot maybe I overreacted it just came up and a little green stuff came out of her mouth onto the ground and then she started chewing the rest of it. It only happened once while I was there anyway. I know that the goats chew the cud but I had never seen one do this before. I dont have any flowers or shrubs planted anywhere they can get to but I guess there is other things that can poison them.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad she is ok. It sounds like it was cud. Every goat is different.


----------

